# Solved: Can't connect laptop to internet via ethernet cable (wireless is ok)



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello,

I am having problem connecting my laptop to the internet via ethernet cable.

I am typing this from a Mac desktop that is on the same connection - no router in use, just a cable modem.

I have tried 3 different laptops plugging in to the ethernet cable directly to the modem and all say the same thing - limited to no connectivity for the XP machines, and "Local access only" for the Vista machine.

It recognizes the ethernet cable, and it searches for connectivity but does not succeed.

What makes this weird is that the connection itself is live as evidenced by my ability to type on this desktop.

Please help!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. If you don't have a switching program, to switch from wifi to hardwired automatically, you need to go to the network control panel and be sure the LAN adapter is enabled, instead of disabled.


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!

If it says "Identifying" in the network center for the Local Area Network, would this indicate that it is switching properly? I have also tried disabling the Wireless connection


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is the ipconfig screen if this matters


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Post the same info when the wireless is working. Looks like you need to enter a default gateway...and I believe, the subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

There's part of the problem (and part of the reason for me wanting to fix this).

My wireless router gave out yesterday. 

In order to configure the new one, I need a working hard-line connection...which I don't have.

I am connected via wireless right now, but it's just poaching a neighbor's unsecured signal. I don't suppose that will help, but I do know I won't be able to post that ipconfig screen reflecting a wireless connection to MY modem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that will help, and of course, we don't condone poaching from the neighbor, so you need to get your router replaced ASAP


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nor do I like doing it! ;-)

Here it is - 2 images since it's longer now


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to the settings for the LAN adapter, and manually enter a gateway address, go ahead and use 192.168.0.1 to see if that will work. Also enter the subnet mask as I mentioned above. Then you may have to assign a static IP address to the computer. I would try 192.168.0.2.

If that doesn't work, we'll need to get the make/model of your modem and see if it has a default setup page.


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry, we've reached the end of my computer knowledge  Where would I find/do that? (Vista)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have a network icon in the lower right hand corner? If so, click that and open up network and sharing center. If not, go to control panel and find network and sharing center there. Then go to "manage network connections." Right click on the LAN adapter...properties....then internet protocol 4, and see what is there now.


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yup - opened that up - I just don't know where you go enter a gateway address.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I was editing, go back and follow my post again


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's all grayed out because both boxes are checked to Obtain IP address automatically and Obtain DNS server address automatically


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Uncheck those two boxes and manually set the settings as I mentioned above.

Set your computer to 192.168.0.2

Gateway 192.168.0.1

Subnet 255.255.255.0


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If that doesn't work, make/model of modem...and have you ever been able to setup the modem via a web setup page?


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Done - do i need to restart now, or disable the wireless network connection?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm on a phone call right now, be right back


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

spatch41 said:


> Done - do i need to restart now, or disable the wireless network connection?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Motorola SB5101
Not sure how to answer your questions - I certainly have not. Haven't had any issues that restarting didn't solve since the Time Warner guy brought the thing and put it in


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh, and you might need to reset the modem after this. Unplug for 5 minutes. Then turn back on. I should be off the phone by then...hopefully, sister can talk


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Holy Toledo - it looks like it worked!! How did you do that??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Magic 

Glad to have helped. You can mark the thread solved right above your first post!

Have a great night!


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Got another problem now, though!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What now?


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

1) Is there any logical explanation for why the MAC DESKTOP now doesnt work if I take this network cable and plug it back in to that?

2) If I take this computer to somewhere else and plug in (say, work...) do I have to change the LAN settings back to detect automatically? And then, if I do that, do I need to have written down this IP and subnet and gateway stuff for home so that I can do it right when I come back home?

3) I am moving in 3 weeks. Will I need to change this stuff then, and where can I find the info I need to put the right IP address in?

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The mac either has a static ip address that was just stolen by the laptop, or it needs to be restarted so it can "find" a new home.

As for moving that setup may still work, or you can put it back on the default settings you had before we entered the static IP info.


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

If I come back home and it wont work ever, is there a reference point I can look for within the ipconfig screen that lets me know what I should use for the IP address/subnet/gateway? Or would it ALWAYS be these same numbers?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For work:

Just set it back to the way it was to obtain automatically.....otherwise, check with whoever does the IT dept. and/or setup the router there.

For home: it should work the way you have it now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm out of here for tonight! Have a good one. Hope I've answered all your questions.


----------



## spatch41 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: You're welcome. Thanks for marking the thread solved.


----------

